# MBT Holiday Sale!



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

MBT Divers annual holiday sale will take place Friday December 3rd through Sunday December 5th. Everything in the store will be on sale, with some items priced at incredibly low prices. Special deals on Wetsuits, Regulators, BC's, Spearguns, Lights, Knives, Bags, Masks and more - some items will be limited to stock on hand!

Check mbtdivers.com in the coming days for the official flyer!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Bump


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

When will the flyer be up


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Flyer is up at www.mbtdivers.com


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I just stopped by MBT, and If you need a speargun, wetsuit...ect.....you should get over there!
The spearguns were selling for less that I have seen some USED gear selling for.:thumbsup:
Good sale is what im getting at.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

*Checked it out*

I went and checked it out. Although saving my money for Xmas I did buy a shirt and a snorkel.


----------

